# my build rides and projects



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

the rides ive been working on and a 61 impala coming soon.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 15 2007, 10:22 AM~9004720
> *the rides ive been working on and a 61 impala coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*NICE RIDES DAVID!!!!!!! * :biggrin:  

NOW FINISH SOMETHING FOR THE 3rd :biggrin: and dont paint it RED!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not bad lookin work RM ! 



Welcome to LIL ! What photo host are you using to ost pics ? They are just a little big ! If you have Photo bucket and need help I can set your account up for you so the pics fit perfect ! Other then the pic size ! Everything looks cool! Keep up the progress on that 61 !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool stuff!!! Keep it up.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie welcome to lil keep up the good work


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

They look good David. I like your hydro set-ups. Are you gonna have the '61 ready for victorville? I have to quit messing around and finish my '53.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

chrome.....

looking real good man.... nice details....




> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 15 2007, 07:22 AM~9004720
> *the rides ive been working on and a 61 impala coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie Welcome to LIL


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks everyone for the compliments... :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 15 2007, 09:07 PM~9010255
> *They look good David. I like your hydro set-ups. Are you gonna have the '61 ready for victorville? I have to quit messing around and finish my '53.
> *


 I probly wont be done with the 61 cause im kind of tight on money right now since im the only one working but hopefully i can finish it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just wanted everyone to see a good pic of homies 64 chassie !










I have your account all set up to be the righth size for you to just down load and share ! Enjoy ! And keep progress going on that 61 ! Big Dee and many others are here to help if you run short on something due to lack of money ! By your builds looks like you be a good addition here to LIL !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 09:06 AM~9013239
> *Just    wanted  everyone  to  see a  good  pic  of  homies  64  chassie  !
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: You Already KNOW David if you need something just let me know i might have it or be able to get it! You got my number. I'm gonna send that windshield today or tomorrow!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 09:06 AM~9013239
> *Just    wanted  everyone  to  see a  good  pic  of  homies  64  chassie  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks thats a better size picture...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 16 2007, 11:32 AM~9014499
> *:thumbsup: You Already KNOW David if you need something just let me know i might have it or be able to get it! You got my number. I'm gonna send that windshield today or tomorrow!
> *


 thanks bigdee and thanks for swinging by the house on sunday lets see when i go down to ur pad.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Whenever just hit me up!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

your wheels are uneven.
but good job


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ANY UPDATES! :dunno: 

Get to work David:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey homie who did ur chrome 

hook it up :biggrin: 

64 looks tight dogg


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 20 2007, 02:47 AM~9044411
> *ANY UPDATES!  :dunno:
> 
> Get to work David:biggrin:
> *


 not yet just working on the 61 impala joe might come over my pad tomorrow to help do the door jams.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 20 2007, 03:05 AM~9044428
> *hey homie who did ur chrome
> 
> hook it up  :biggrin:
> ...


 thanks for the comp.anthony arebalo did the chrome i dont no were he send it to he builts model cars to u probly now him the chrome does stand out way better then using the chrome alclad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

if what lvl kit is that


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 20 2007, 04:36 PM~9047057
> *if what lvl kit is that
> *


 :dunno: what was that?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice stuff there 
Love the details!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

nice build homie, 
keep up the great work.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks guys..


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

heres a 39 sedan im working on and the wheels im putting on it there herb deek with twisted spokes and a picture of my display case.thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice builds homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like the 39 homie !!!!!
thats OG
any idea what color ????


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thinking of painting it a dark blue with grey interior?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2008, 11:32 AM~9995593
> *Nice work!!!
> *



Yes indeed my friend!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Feb 21 2008, 02:20 PM~9995510
> *thinking of painting it a dark blue with grey interior?
> 
> 
> ...




:0 

i like that ! nice work homie!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for the compliments. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT for progress!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

heres a update on my 39 and i also got the phototech grill but i dont now if im gonna use it i just need to clear it and foil it and work on the interior and send my stuff to chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like this









i notce alot of orange peals on your 64 get a real fine sand paper and do a lil wet sanding for a real smooth finish and some clear on top, that should help . not that it NEED it . it just stood out to me . but you got some realy great bulds and welcome to lil .


update on the 61 ?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking GOOD David!! You think you'll be able to finish by Christmas??


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 12 2008, 05:58 PM~11073787
> *Looking GOOD David!! You think you'll be able to finish by Christmas??
> *


 thanks dee.thats gatcho :buttkick: :buttkick: just for that ill finish it after christmas?ill be finish with it before christmas.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 12 2008, 05:17 PM~11073588
> *i like this
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks.i got a little update on the 61 but still working on it.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jul 13 2008, 05:40 PM~11078920
> *thanks dee.thats gatcho  :buttkick:  :buttkick: just for that ill finish it after christmas?ill be finish with it before christmas.
> *


U said that last Christmas. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2008, 05:53 PM~11078985
> *U said that last Christmas. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


  :angry: ill get it done.it sucks i took it to pegasus to show joe and i dropped the damm body it got a little scratched so i have to wet sand it again and paint it. :angry:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jul 13 2008, 06:04 PM~11079046
> *:angry:  ill get it done.it sucks i took it to pegasus to show joe and i dropped the damm body it got a little scratched so i have to wet sand it again and paint it. :angry:
> *


So u painted it already? Any pics?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2008, 06:07 PM~11079061
> *So u painted it already? Any pics?
> *


 :0 here u go marcus painted...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: 
I seen that. Im talkin' about the 61. :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jul 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11080242
> *:0  here u go marcus painted...
> 
> 
> ...


color and airbrush or can?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i dont remember seeing that at the meeting
i go there every time and havent seen that
its way cool bro


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2008, 09:13 PM~11080755
> *:uh:
> I seen that. Im talkin' about the 61. :twak:
> *


 :uh: u now i havent painted that yet i feel that it needs more work when i put it together the floor pan dont really sit right ,but i havent worked on it in about 2 or 3 weeks.ill get it done some day? :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 13 2008, 09:29 PM~11080863
> *color and airbrush or can?
> *


 airbrush..


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 13 2008, 09:52 PM~11081026
> *damn i dont remember seeing that at the meeting
> i go there every time and havent seen that
> its way cool bro
> *


 i havent gone in a while to the meetings ill probly go to this one coming up?thanks for the compliment... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jul 14 2008, 11:12 AM~11084293
> *i havent gone in a while to the meetings ill probly go to this one coming up?thanks for the compliment... :thumbsup:
> *


sweet cant wait to see the bomb in person


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11087411
> *sweet cant wait to see the bomb in person
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

David, the 39 is lookin sweet. I dig on the color. Keep us posted on it. hey is that photoetched grill one of the old ones they use to sell back in the day, or is someone making them again, I've been lookin for some.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jul 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11080242
> *:0  here u go marcus painted...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jul 16 2008, 01:35 AM~11100880
> *David, the 39 is lookin sweet. I dig on the color. Keep us posted on it. hey is that photoetched grill one of the old ones they use to sell back in the day, or is someone making them again, I've been lookin for some.
> *


 thanks.the grill is the old one i just got them from a friend it was his last two.im trying to get the bumpers they use to make with the three bumper guards in the front u now anyone that might have some?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 16 2008, 09:40 AM~11102441
> *Nice
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

heres a little update on my 39 sedan almost done...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

clean builds homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride is looking good....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for the compliments... :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Dang David, that's lookin SWEET!! Can't wait to see it finished.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

....................nice.................


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 28 2008, 11:46 AM~11461380
> *Dang David, that's lookin SWEAT!! Can't wait to see it finished.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks bro hopefully i can finish it by this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 29 2008, 11:39 PM~11476865
> *thanks bro hopefully i can finish it by this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT time david looking good homie did u use the bench seat??


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 29 2008, 11:49 PM~11476907
> *ABOUT time david looking good homie did u use the bench seat??
> *


 yeah i painted the bench seat but my doors wouldent close so i had to use a bench seat from a 39 resin kit.are u and marcus still going to the San Bernadino model show in sep.?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 30 2008, 11:15 AM~11478553
> *yeah i painted the bench seat but my doors wouldent close so i had to use a bench seat from a 39 resin kit.are u and marcus still going to the San Bernadino model show in sep.?
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Build Homie...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

finally finished the 39 here are some pictures.next im working on a 65 chevy impala convertible lets see how it comes out....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Came out clean Homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... one of you homies need to get over to his place and get some clean pics.... that bomb looks killer from what i can see.... i wanna see more....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT.......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good David. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 8 2008, 10:15 AM~11547790
> *Looks good David. Can't wait to see it in person.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

man that sedan is sooooo nice. i wanna build one of them now!!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*WOW*,  
David that came out *BADAZZ*, I love it. *Te Aventastes Bro*.
Now i can't wait to see the 65. If you need anything let me know KOOL.

I'm gonna have to give you *The Gold Dayton Award *for the 39.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for the compliments.....TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice work on the 39 bomba


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 16 2008, 03:39 PM~11618274
> *nice work on the 39 bomba
> *





> :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Updates??? :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 11:51 AM~11812684
> *Updates??? :biggrin:
> *


  heres a little update on a 65 impala im working on....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice .............. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

here are two broncos i built a while back when i started getting into the model cars there not that great but its something..... :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

can't wait to see the 65 finished!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

im selling the decals on the right with the three pictures im not going to use them they were for my 65 impala.$10.00 shipped in C.A.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE 65 SS.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good homie. Getter done!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good homie!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 01:41 PM~13363667
> *Lookin good homie!!!
> *


 THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE DONE TO THE 65 I STILL NEED ALOT TO FINISH IT NEED SOME CHROME DONE TO I NEED TO GET BACK INTO BUILDING!!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

rodriguezmodels said:


>


ILL BE POSTING BETTER PICTURES TOOK THIS WITH A PHONE THEY DONT LOOK GOOD!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

These pics are sooooooo small.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice 65


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks good homie...:thumbsup:

almost looks like the one im working on.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> Looks good homie...:thumbsup:
> 
> almost looks like the one im working on.



TTT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF A 65 CHEVY IMPALA SS ENGINE DONE WITH THE PULLEYS IM TRYING TO FINISH MINE IF U HAVE PICTURES POST THEM UP ON HERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rodriguezmodels said:


>


nice 65!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

rodriguezmodels said:


> [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 566889
> 
> 
> :dunno:


KOOL THANKS SNEEKYG909 THATS ONE HELP BY ANY CHANCE U DONT HAVE IT ALSO WITH THE AC THATS THE ONE I NEED ?:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

rodriguezmodels said:


> KOOL THANKS SNEEKYG909 THATS ONE HELP BY ANY CHANCE U DONT HAVE IT ALSO WITH THE AC THATS THE ONE I NEED ?:thumbsup:


:nosad: Thats all I could find homie...sorry


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that 65 is the truth! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Im loving that 65 bro..........


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

New up dates....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

65 CHEVY IMPALA. ...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

All done with the 65....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

65


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Chevy


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

NEXT PROJECT 57 CHEVY BELAIR CONVERTIBLE .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> NEXT PROJECT 57 CHEVY BELAIR CONVERTIBLE .


Nice start bro but u do know the 57 rag is out already Rt? ?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Kool thanks I didn't even now they came out with a convirtable I have alot of old kits I haven't build so I gotta start building.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> Kool thanks I didn't even now they came out with a convirtable I have alot of old kits I haven't build so I gotta start building.


Lol.... I know the feeling bro I had cut one too b4 they announced they coming out :facepalm:


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

That '65 is clean!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

texasfinest said:


> That '65 is clean!


THANKS BRO


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

IS ANYONE MAKING THE MACHINED ADEX STYLE DUMPS AND MACHINED DUMPS FOR THE MODEL CARS?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> IS ANYONE MAKING THE MACHINED ADEX STYLE DUMPS AND MACHINED DUMPS FOR THE MODEL CARS?


If u have a fb acct hit up mia cox they do alot machine parts


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

I need sun visors for my 57 belair if anyone has some extra ones pm.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone now if that guy dough does the machined adex dumps for the 1/24-1/25 scale model cars I msg him on Facebook but haven't heard anything?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Finished the twisted spokes for my belair.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

How many twist did you do damn! I only did 4 and I was afraid of snapping the spokes.


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol I now it does seem like they will break I do about the same twist 3 to 4 and thats it.


----------



## Dakcrew (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice builds


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

SOME NEW UPDATES...


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks killer bro! 
I ended up doing 5 twist on mine and I was shaking. Still came out good.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Not perfect but look good.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

They look good bro.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Finished my trunk set up!!!!

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161119_201909_zps4xpw9y3z.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161119_201909_zps4xpw9y3z.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161119_201909_zps4xpw9y3z.jpg"></a>


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161119_202021_zpsztsjretc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161119_202021_zpsztsjretc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161119_202021_zpsztsjretc.jpg"></a>


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks killer bro!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

FINALLY ALL DONE!!!!


<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184647_zpsqtflhgqs.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184647_zpsqtflhgqs.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184647_zpsqtflhgqs.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184513_zpspgevmg97.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184513_zpspgevmg97.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184513_zpspgevmg97.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184555_zpstvsfoia1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184555_zpstvsfoia1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184555_zpstvsfoia1.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184639_zpsbtmgqig9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184639_zpsbtmgqig9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184639_zpsbtmgqig9.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184611_zps8wm9suji.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184611_zps8wm9suji.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184611_zps8wm9suji.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184618_zpsim0yvtqi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184618_zpsim0yvtqi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184618_zpsim0yvtqi.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185010_zpsniomjhme.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185010_zpsniomjhme.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_185010_zpsniomjhme.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184750_zpsakv5lap7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184750_zpsakv5lap7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184750_zpsakv5lap7.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184712_zpszc2jbzhn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184712_zpszc2jbzhn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184712_zpszc2jbzhn.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184815_zps88go8fgc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184815_zps88go8fgc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184815_zps88go8fgc.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185146_zps4stoztas.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185146_zps4stoztas.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_185146_zps4stoztas.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185207_zpsnubzt14e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185207_zpsnubzt14e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_185207_zpsnubzt14e.jpg"></a>


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

]FINALLY ALL DONE!!!!


<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184647_zpsqtflhgqs.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184647_zpsqtflhgqs.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184647_zpsqtflhgqs.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184513_zpspgevmg97.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184513_zpspgevmg97.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184513_zpspgevmg97.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184555_zpstvsfoia1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184555_zpstvsfoia1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184555_zpstvsfoia1.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184639_zpsbtmgqig9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184639_zpsbtmgqig9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184639_zpsbtmgqig9.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184611_zps8wm9suji.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184611_zps8wm9suji.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184611_zps8wm9suji.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184618_zpsim0yvtqi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184618_zpsim0yvtqi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184618_zpsim0yvtqi.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185010_zpsniomjhme.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185010_zpsniomjhme.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_185010_zpsniomjhme.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184750_zpsakv5lap7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184750_zpsakv5lap7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184750_zpsakv5lap7.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184712_zpszc2jbzhn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184712_zpszc2jbzhn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184712_zpszc2jbzhn.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184815_zps88go8fgc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184815_zps88go8fgc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184815_zps88go8fgc.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185146_zps4stoztas.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185146_zps4stoztas.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_185146_zps4stoztas.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185207_zpsnubzt14e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_185207_zpsnubzt14e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_185207_zpsnubzt14e.jpg"></a>[/QUOTE]



rodriguezmodels said:


> FINALLY ALL DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/57%20CHEVY%20BELAIR%20CONVERTIBLE/20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161220_184705_zpsx5io5bwm.jpg"></a>
> ...


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Pictures didn't show.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Great pics of your toy cars


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

texasfinest said:


> Pictures didn't show.


When I go on the site the pictures pop up of the belair?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

MY NEW PROJECT 59 CHEVY IMPALA...


<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170125_180943_zpsjh80xns1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170125_180943_zpsjh80xns1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170125_180943_zpsjh80xns1.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170125_181353_zpsnwtgcvky.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170125_181353_zpsnwtgcvky.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170125_181353_zpsnwtgcvky.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170106_152641_zpsxawgtmio.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170106_152641_zpsxawgtmio.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170106_152641_zpsxawgtmio.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170125_180954_zpsmwra9qxy.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170125_180954_zpsmwra9qxy.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170125_180954_zpsmwra9qxy.jpg"></a>


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Just finished the wheels for it with twisted spokes...


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pics doesn't show


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you going to open the doors?


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Wheels looking on point!


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like shit


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Worst model cars I have ever seen. Quit while you are ahead.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice color. Nice wheels.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> Are you going to open the doors?


Whats up no just how I have it I'm getting it ready so when it warms up I can primer it and paint it.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

texasfinest said:


> Wheels looking on point!



Thanks bro


----------



## SteveB (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the coments here's what I'm doing for my trunck set up what u guys think I still gotta do the battery racks?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170412_182357_zpsdf4zrhep.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170412_182357_zpsdf4zrhep.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170412_182357_zpsdf4zrhep.jpg"></a>


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170413_212802_zpsjacovaaz.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170413_212802_zpsjacovaaz.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170413_212802_zpsjacovaaz.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170414_123237_zpsiulat60m.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170414_123237_zpsiulat60m.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170414_123237_zpsiulat60m.jpg"></a>


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

My workbench git some work done on the 59....

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170424_204536_zps9yv0kajo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/1959%20chevy%20impala/20170424_204536_zps9yv0kajo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170424_204536_zps9yv0kajo.jpg"></a>


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/user/rodriguezmodels/media/65%20chevy%20impala/20170719_170906_zpsu6gdjwxq.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/rodriguezmodels/65%20chevy%20impala/20170719_170906_zpsu6gdjwxq.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170719_170906_zpsu6gdjwxq.jpg"></a>


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck yeah bro


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

How can we post pixs?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone now if dough is still doing machined parts I msg him on Facebook but never heard back or does he have a contact number?


----------



## bigdawgg323 (Oct 12, 2017)

rodriguezmodels said:


> How can we post pixs?


Have tried photobucket?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

whats up bro some of my pixs dont show up and some do y do u think thats happening and y did all my pixs delete from layitlow?


----------

